# decware sub boxes



## nitro70044 (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone on this site tried the decware stuff ? The inverted wedge or The deathbox?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

They're giving the Wicked One plans away for free right now. I fully plan to try a Death Box in my g/fs car very soon.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

is the death box the one with the sliding baffle? if it is.... death of my sub was what I got.....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*60ndown* has a deathgrip on the guys nuts that made the ONLY boxes that ever worked *PERIOD *! in the course of mans recorded history of attempting to make sound years . . . .

:laugh:

:laugh:


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

He's given the wicked one away since...ever. built one back in 2000 or so. It was "OK".


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I did the 12" Deathbox. I was not impressed.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd rather do a Patrick Bateman box, like a tapped horn. Those seem to do something at least.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

I knew a few people who were obsessed with their designs. 

They are competent enough and function well. They aren't anything new or miraculous. 

If you just need a plan to build an enclosure and have it work pretty well, those will suit you.


----------



## nick561 (Jun 25, 2009)

ive been wanting to try the wicked one for awhile mabey ill get around to it one day


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

I've built both the 10 and 12" deathboxes. They worked well only because of the adjustable tuning. Other than that I would've rather spent my time on a well built ported box. Same results.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

The Deathbox is what it is, it's an adjustable bandpass enclosure plain and simple. It filters out distortion, so it makes sense that you could kill a sub with it without even realizing it was happening. 

The Wicked One is also a bandpass in most respects. instead of a vented chamber, it uses a horn loaded front chamber, but it's still a sealed style bandpass enclosure. 

Both are forgiving as far as the subs seeing as how they're adjustable and operate with a sealed chamber on one end.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

If any one wants to try a 10" Deathbox - I have 2 if you pay shipping I would let you have it. They are very well made with black carpet on the exterior,


----------

